

Uber Banned from Operating in New Delhi - known
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2014/12/08/uber-banned-from-operating-in-new-delhi/

======
jfoster
> Police on Sunday arrested a man they identified as Shiv Kumar Yadav, a
> 32-year-old driver who works for Uber, in the case. He was due to appear in
> a Delhi court on Monday. It wasn’t possible to reach him for comment and it
> remains unclear whether he is represented by a lawyer.

> A statement from the Delhi Transport Department on Monday afternoon said
> that the “horrific crime” meant it had “banned all activities relating to
> providing any transport service by the www.uber.com with immediate effect.”

If it were not for Uber, the police would almost certainly still be searching
for him, and the case against him would be less certain due to the lack of
electronic records linking him to the passenger.

------
parag_c_mehta
People from Delhi are searching for all sorts of reasons or way to make rape
hard. They should instead understand why people are doing it ? It is sadistic
mind of people due to which these crimes are happening not because of uber or
police.

Instead of blaming the man and society, they want to blame everything else...
Shame that Delhi is also becoming rape capital of India.

------
gauravdott
“Uber never applied for any permission to us, is not recognised under the
Radio Taxi Rules and has flouted most of the laid-down rules,” - Special
commissioner of Delhi Transport Department.

